# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  ΑΜΔΑ Comics

## middle_EAST_WEST

Επειδή βλέπω ότι η όλη ιστορία αποκτά ενδιαφέρον, 

με επεκτάσεις Αριστοφάνικης παράστασης και πλήθος ατόμων με αρκετές 

δημιουργικές (για τους σκιτσογράφους) απόψεις, εγκαινιάζω το σημείο που 

ο καθένας που έχει έστω και τις βασικές δεξιότητες για σκιτσογράφο, να 

παραθέσει τα σκίτσα του για το comic: 

"*Το αυγό του AWMN*"

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Από ότι βλέπω κανείς δεν στέλνει....τώρα θα σας φτιάξω!

----------


## Vcore

Χαχαχαχαχα με έφτιαξες πάλι mister.  ::

----------


## DolbyNR

Σωστός  ::  
Έτσι! Αντιμετώπιση με humor!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έτσι θα σας άφηνα? καθε θετικό σχόλιο με "φτιάχνει"!

----------


## Vcore

Αυτή την στιγμή το είδα με το αφεντικό μου.....άσε μεγάλε έλιωσε.....χαχαχαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::  

Χώσου γερά

----------


## Johny

λοοοολ! το τελευταιο ηταν πολυ καλο!
Vcore! δεν εχεις δουλεια να κανεις κ σερφαρεις στο φορουμ!! κ το αφεντικο σου μαζι ? τσ τστσ ...τεμπελαρε!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ΑΕΡΑΑΑΑΑ!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

...Η κραυγή του αγνώστου ΑΜΔΑ-τζη...

----------


## sialko

*Κι'άλλο,κι'άλλο!!!*
Προς θεού όχι ξύλο,αλλά comic.

----------


## koki

Κύριε Κλαδάκη τα σέβη μου!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Capvar

Πολύ γέλιο παιδιά....  ::   ::   ::  
Δείτε κι αυτό...
http://www.fanta.dk/showmovie.asp?mi...B-E2851573F6C1

----------


## racer

http://www.fanta.dk/showmovie.asp?mid=C ... D7D889B58E

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Φήμες λένε ότι κάπου μες στο forum γινεται sex. 
Και όπως λέει και ο jason: 
"Everybody is F**KING in this town, exept to me" 
(Ατάκα από γνωστή ταινία)

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Παρακαλούνται οι έχων γνώση καταστάσεων, προσώπων και όρεξη να αρχίσουν το ανελέητο Postarisma

----------


## thcp

Άσχετο, αλλά γιατί δεν βλέπω τα flash λινκς στο fanta.dk? 
(no software problem)
 ::

----------


## mojiro

μαλλον τα κατεβασανε,......

----------


## nantito

Disclaimer : Δεν θέλω να θίξω κανέναν, δεν θέλω να γίνει flame η troll, όποιος κάνει flame ή troll θα φάει ban από τους routers μου  :: 

ΠΩΣ ξεκινά ένα flame; 

Δείτε στην άλλη σελίδα ΓΙΑΤΙ ξεκινά ένα flame

----------


## nantito

Γιατί όμως όλα αυτά ξεκινούν;

----------


## mojiro

ap ? που ? ποιο ? αμδα?

----------


## papashark

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nantito

> ap ? που ? ποιο ? αμδα?


κοτς κοτς!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πριν καιρό πριν είχε γίνει ένας άτυπος διαγωνισμός για λογότυπο του awmn. Αν και καθυστερημένα σας αποστέλω το λογότυπο μου. Ελπίζω να βρει αποδοχή.

----------


## paravoid

> Πριν καιρό πριν είχε γίνει ένας άτυπος διαγωνισμός για λογότυπο του awmn. Αν και καθυστερημένα σας αποστέλω το λογότυπο μου. Ελπίζω να βρει αποδοχή.


ΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Πριν καιρό πριν είχε γίνει ένας άτυπος διαγωνισμός για λογότυπο του awmn. Αν και καθυστερημένα σας αποστέλω το λογότυπο μου. Ελπίζω να βρει αποδοχή.


ΜEW ελπίζω να μου επιτρέψεις να το χρησιμοποιήσω αυτήν την βδομάδα !  ::

----------


## racer

η Ντόλυ είναι ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

προκειται για το πειραματοζωο του papashark. λεγετε οτι
δοκιμαζει πανω τους την δυναμη εκπομπης. το συγκεκριμενο
ζωακι εχει αντεξει πανω του 10 netgear που δουλευαν σε win
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Johny

Το νεο λογοτυπο του AWMN..

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xaotikos
> 
> Μίλησα εγώ ποτέ για BGP? Ας μπει ότι θέλετε...
> 
> 
> αγνό παρθένο μαλλί και εσύ?






> Ε τι το έχουμε το avatar? τσάμπα?

----------


## mojiro

*kits kits kits

tsaprrrrrrr*

----------


## Pater_Familias

Καλά πότε είσουν εκεί dti (Απροβάτο);

Υ.Γ Δεν μας είπες για τα πολύ καλά ρυζόγαλα που παράγονται εκεί.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## xaotikos

> ...υπάρχει μια φοβερή ταβέρνα με ...θέα και ...πολύ καλής ποιότητας κρέατα!


Ανταγωνιστές πφφφφ. Έλα στην πρώτη ταβέρνα με wireless κοτςspot να φάς από μαγειρευτό μέχρι ψαράκι και από μακαρονάδα μέχρι κοψίδια.

Α! Και που να δεις πρόβατο να σερβίρει  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Καλά πότε είσουν εκεί dti (Απροβάτο);
> 
> Υ.Γ Δεν μας είπες για τα πολύ καλά ρυζόγαλα που παράγονται εκεί.


Ρυζόγαλο δεν δοκίμασα. Μόνο κάτι τοπικούς ...κουραμπιέδες!  ::  
Στην Ανδρο πήγα από 14/8 μέχρι την προηγούμενη Τρίτη. 
Κι επειδή ο κόσμος είναι μικρός, συνάντησα εκεί κι άλλον από το awmn...

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Στην Ανδρο πήγα από 14/8 μέχρι την προηγούμενη Τρίτη. 
> Κι επειδή ο κόσμος είναι μικρός, συνάντησα εκεί κι άλλον από το awmn...


Σώωωωωωωπα. Είμουν εκεί μέχρι τις 13/8..
Υ.Γ Ποιόν άλλον είδες;

----------


## dti

Κρίμα που δεν συναντηθήκαμε...
Πάντως από wireless ήταν μάλλον νεκρή η Άνδρος (από Μπατσί μέχρι και Χώρα). Τα υπόλοιπα με pm...

----------

